#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-06
<MichealH> I had a Idea for Dec 11th
<MichealH> and 10
<MichealH> A Ubuntu Tour BugDay?
<MichealH> Omega: ^^^
<UndiFineD> ok
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Ubuntu Tour Bugday 10/11/12 Dec 2010. Lets smash some bugs!
<MichealH> Hey AndrewMC
<AndrewMC> MichealH: hey
<UndiFineD> :)
<MichealH> We already have a bugteam :)
<MichealH> AndrewMC: Whats your Launchpad ID?
<MichealH> (Its open but meh let me add ya)
<MichealH> Oh wait, Alex is the Owner Shouldnt the Admin Team be the owner?
<AndrewMC> andrewmc
<MichealH> It seems I cant do that
<MichealH> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour-bugs
<MichealH> Just join
<MichealH> :)
<AndrewMC> well i didnt really want to join the team just watch how its done to see if bugs are something i am interested/can in/do
<UndiFineD> how its done, hey my images do not appear
 * AndrewMC is just learning what Ubuntu Tour is actaully
<UndiFineD> well it could do much more than it does now
<MichealH> Just get the branch and test and report bugs :)
<MichealH> Then MadnessRed will fix them, r Omega or Muscovey or MichealH, anyone!
<MichealH> The big bug is: Tour incomplete
<AndrewMC> i still think i want to just watch
<MichealH> I think we sould make a temp chan for the bugdays
<MichealH> But nah, this will do
<MichealH> Maybe 10/12/10 we will start the day off with a meeting/rundown
<UndiFineD> well, you can expect some new people coming in here and therefore you would like a separate team channel
<AndrewMC> MichealH: what about that organizing thing you spoke of?
<MichealH> UndiFineD: So Its a yes?
<MichealH> AndrewMC: Triaging bugs?
<UndiFineD> I will be here
<MichealH> UndiFineD can help you AndrewMC
<MichealH> I wont be around much on the 10th or 12th
<UndiFineD> :)
<MichealH> But 11, I will be harcore bug hunting :)
<AndrewMC> i wont be of much use anyhoo as i have never even heard of this team before today
<MichealH> AndrewMC: ubuntutour.org
<AndrewMC> MichealH: im there now
<Omega> I'm here
<MichealH> Hey Omega
<MichealH> ike my idea?
<Omega> the bug one
<Omega> sure
<Omega> I need to leave now
* MichealH changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Ubuntu Tour Bugweekend 10/11/12 Dec 2010. Lets smash some bugs! | BugWeekend Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/BugWeekend
<MichealH> ts a small shedule but Omega or anone can add to it :-)
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-07
<phillw> hiyas Omega and AlanBell
<hajour> hai all
<Omega> hey guys
<hajour>  MichealH should go with us but i think he lost connection
<hajour> he should show me ubuntu tour
<hajour> i have seen a little bit from Undifined
<hajour> i noticed that the fonts are to smal for me to read it
<phillw> hiyas Omega, MichaelH said that you could explain a bit more about the project. Just to introduce my self I'm https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw We were discussing possible accessibility issues and how they could be best addressed.
<hajour> phillw,  is my mentor and helps
<hajour> this is my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hajour for introduce myself
<Omega> Here!
<Omega> Hey!
<Omega> I'm Omega
<Omega> The project's goal is to provide a getting started guide for new users
<Omega> Something to get their feet a little wet with
<Omega> It show's them how to do some basic tasks
<Omega> Tells them about Ubuntu
<Omega> Shows them where they need to go to get help
<phillw> is it screen cast based, or via web pages?
<Omega> Well, we use html
<Omega> It's not on the web
<Omega> It's an application
<Omega> written in python
<Omega> Because we also do stuff like draw arrows on screen to show the user where things are
<hajour> i already now you all are busy with symbols and a speak program for it if i have understand correct
<phillw> hmmm, that would a major re-write then to increase the font size :(
<Omega> Oh, you want the font size increased?
<hajour> stil i could not read it
<Omega> Nah, I think it'd be simple
<hajour> maby a option to choose the size of the fonts
<phillw> using css to increase the font size is easy, telling the python part that where it points to may take a bit of work :)
<Omega> You guys are from the Accessibility team?
<hajour> sorry for my bad english
<hajour> yes
<Omega> No problem at all.
<phillw> we are both members of the accessibility team.
<Omega> I understand that not everyone is a native English speaker.
<Omega> (I'm not either)
<hajour> i now already
<hajour> UndiFineD,  is my boyfriend
<hajour> :)
<Omega> Oh :)
<Omega> Beter in 't Nederlands dan?
<hajour> ja maar ik had begrepen dat je liever in engelse chat was
<Omega> Yes, because if we keep it in English, everyone can follow.
<hajour> en phillw  cant not understand netherlands
<hajour> :)
<phillw> MichaelH was on #lubuntu-offtopic and we were just discussing general stuff, about the upcoming php lessons and my doing an accessibility coding session (I code to that). He suggested we pop on and have a chat.
<Omega> (:
 * phillw has enough problems understanding english some days :P
<hajour> hehe
<Omega> Also, I think I have an idea of how to do it.
<phillw> Omega: that would be excellent :)
<hajour> another thing
<Omega> Mhm.
<hajour> i find the colors perfect but with some handicaps its not good.so if it is possible to put something in it to choose colors?
<Omega> Hmm? What do you have in mind?
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-08
<hajour> like ubuntu chat choose the color of the font and background
<hajour> i now i sometimes ask difficult things :P
<Omega> I think that's doable too.
<hajour> nice
<Omega> Muscovy: Hey, there are two accessibility team people here, hajour and phillw and we're discussing the tour.
<Omega> And improvements.
<hajour> and the speak program .you gonna put speak command in it to?
<hajour> hai Muscovy
<Omega> They asked if there could be a option to select the font size and colour.
<Muscovy> Hello.
<Muscovy> I see no reason why not.
<hajour> great
<Muscovy> The font is already a little on the small size.
<hajour> yes i already have say that :))
<hajour> i cant read it
<hajour> o and what will help for bad sight is to choose contrasting colors
<hajour> for the
<hajour> aplications /picture s
<hajour> hope i have say it right
<hajour> and not to smal
<Muscovy> I understand.
<hajour> ok :)
<Muscovy> Perhaps have a mode that uses the Large Print font for the images?
<hajour> thats a good idea
<Muscovy> "High Contrast Large Print", that's the theme I mean.
<hajour> yes
<hajour> because i could not read it.i dont know ore the words are simple ore difficult
<hajour> so i cant say something about that
<hajour> but general i found that the design  looked good
<Muscovy> Thanks for mentioning the visibility issues.
<Muscovy> I don't know much of the code involved, but I;ll talk to our programmer about it.
<hajour> thank you for the explain and for working with the accessibility team together
<hajour> it was nice to talk to you both s
<Omega> The pleasure is ours :)
 * phillw thanks guys, I was watching, but hajour is far better at discussing needs - I just code to them :)
<hajour> and if there are questions i am a lot in lubuntu-offtopic,
<hajour> bye :)
<Muscovy> Doing the font stuff shouldn't be hard.
<phillw> indeed not, it's just getting the python part to arrow to the correct area, colours and fonts are easily handled in css
<Muscovy> Screenshots is a bit of extra work, but I bet I could get through the whole set in a good few hours.
<Muscovy> Or less.
<Muscovy> I tend to add screenshots erraticly.
<phillw> Muscovy: there is no desperate rush, we all just need to be aware that accessibility has finally (at long last) been addressed as an issue that ubuntu needs to take on board. Having Manuèla on board to help has kick started projects that had previously gone stale.
<phillw> She told me off earlier for my forum area. So I'm about to get a new skin for that as well :P
<phillw> I also tend to lurk on #lubuntu-offtopic as we have people from various teams pop on there for a chat, so do not be afraid to pop on - we do not bite :)
<Muscovy> I'll keep that in mind. :)
<phillw> If there's any help I can  give you people, then do please ask. I'm not good at html, as I code to xhtml-strict because it allows me to put in the accessibility stuff more easily. I'm okay at css and can offer free hosting for not for profit ubuntu teams.
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-10
* UndiFineD changed the topic of #ubuntu-tour to: The Ubuntu Tour Project! | http://ubuntutour.org | Join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tour | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/Todo#List | Get the tour at http://ubuntutour.org/download | Ubuntu Tour Bugweekend 10/11/12 Dec 2010. Lets smash some bugs! | BugWeekend Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTour/BugWeekend
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> i want to ask ore anyone in is for a challenge to program a speech program.with voice command and realistic voice
<hajour> hai celsojunior
<celsojunior> hi
<hajour> i am collecting poeple for a to program a program
<hajour> to program a speech program.with voice command and realistic voice
<MichealH> Right, So...
<MichealH> We missed the meeting :(
<MichealH> Anyone avalible?s
<MichealH> hajour, Omega, UndiFineD ping?
<hajour> hai MichealH
<MichealH> Hey :)
<MichealH> hajour: Bug Weekend this weekend
<MichealH> If you wanna help out then Were happy for you to hop in!
<hajour> i waiting for respons thats why am still here :)
<UndiFineD> MichealH, what meeting
<MichealH> UndiFineD: Have you seen the BugWeekend schedule?
<UndiFineD> yes
<MichealH> Loook again?
<UndiFineD> noone was newly in,
<hajour> MichealH,  have you read back?
<MichealH> hajour: One sec
<MichealH> hajour: I could try to do that
<MichealH> You want it to read text out to you?
<hajour> yes and respons at commands
<MichealH> Hmm...
<MichealH> That is a challenge
<MichealH> ... I am willing to take :)
<hajour> we have a officel channel already
<hajour> operators bot
<MichealH> hajour: Which chan?
<hajour> we got AlanBell  and pedro3005 and UndiFineD ,duanedesign rx4007 Cher
<MichealH> hajour: What channel name?
<hajour> #to-make-impossible-possible
<MichealH> #to-make-impossible-posssible
<MichealH> Uhh
<MichealH> Noone in there?
<UndiFineD> #to-make-impossible-possible
<hajour> begon with set up all 21 hours ago
<hajour> a sorry
<UndiFineD> MichealH, only <celsojunior> was in saying: hi this afternoon
<hajour> i had only 4 and a half hour sleep and for that i have worked on it 27 hours
<MichealH> hajour: You have worked on a app?
<hajour> before i was sleeping
<MichealH> Is there an app you have started to make?
<hajour> to set up this
<MichealH> Omega: Has MadnessRed shown up latley?
<hajour> answer are standing in the new chat . MichealH  maybe you can explain better the technical site here.if they want to now.
<MichealH> Technical Site?
<MichealH> hajour: What should we call the App?
<MichealH> Oop
<MichealH> Sorry for ping in wrong chan
<hajour> MichealH, parts ?
<MichealH> Hmm?
<hajour> you where asking what i mean with Technical parts
<hajour> uh site s
<hajour> where we working on.the more programmer talk :)
#ubuntu-tour 2010-12-11
<UndiFineD> Muscovy, hajour's project is really starting to take shape
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<UndiFineD> hello
<UndiFineD> filed a bunch of bugs
<MichealH> UndiFineD: Nice!
<UndiFineD>  time for dinner
<MichealH> Muscovy: OHAI
<MichealH> Muscovy: UndiFineD has submitted lots of bugs to LP
<UndiFineD> lots ? no I could make it much more
<MichealH> Do it then ;)
<UndiFineD> sure I will add more tomorrow
<UndiFineD> i have 3 / 4 meetings tonight
<MichealH> :) :D :D:D:D:D:D:D
